# Tryb rozkazujący: przestań i zamknij!



## yusitta

Dzień dobry!
Proszę wyjaśnić od którego słowa tworzymy formę trybu rozkazującego *przestań*.

również proszę wyjaśnić formę trybu rozkazującego słów: *zamknąć *- zamknij 
*zacząć *- zacznij
...

Jeżeli *zamknąć **(I koniugacja, 3 osoba l. pojedyńcza) - **zamknie - musi być **zamkń?
**
Dziękuję! *


----------



## Lorenc

From Swan's Grammar of Contemporary Polish: `First- [eg chcę, chcesz] and second-conjugation [eg lubię, lubisz] lacking a vowel in the present-tense stem, as well as verbs whose stems end in a consonant plus *n* or *m*, take stem extension *-y/-ij* before the imperative endings'. So:
zamknąc -> on zam*kn*ie (consonant+n) -> zamk*nij*!
zacząc -> on za*czn*ie (consonant+n) -> zacz*nij*!
przestanąć -> on przest*an*ie (vowel+n) -> przesta*ń*!
spać -> on *śp*ie (no vowel in the stem) -> śp*ij*!


----------



## sonorous

Lorenc said:


> From Swan's Grammar of Contemporary Polish: `First- [eg chcę, chcesz] and second-conjugation [eg lubię, lubisz] lacking a vowel in the present-tense stem, as well as verbs whose stems end in a consonant plus *n* or *m*, take stem extension *-y/-ij* before the imperative endings'. So:
> zamknąc -> on zam*kn*ie (consonant+n) -> zamk*nij*!
> zacząc -> on za*czn*ie (consonant+n) -> zacz*nij*!
> przestanąć -> on przest*an*ie (vowel+n) -> przesta*ń*!
> spać -> on *śp*ie (no vowel in the stem) -> śp*ij*!


A very good answer!
on zamknie, on zacznie, on przestanie, it's all in the future tense - he will close (the door), he will start etc.
mind that _on śpie _is incorrect, it will be either _on zaśnie_ (he will fall asleep) or _on będzie spał_ (he will be sleeping)


----------



## Lorenc

sonorous said:


> A very good answer!
> on zamknie, on zacznie, on przestanie, it's all in the future tense - he will close (the door), he will start etc.
> mind that _on śpie _is incorrect, it will be either _on zaśnie_ (he will fall asleep) or _on będzie spał_ (he will be sleeping)



I quoted the non-past form (i.e., future/present for perfective/imperfective verbs) only for mnemonics, as the stem used in the imperative can be most easily derived from the third person singular non-past form. And of course you are right in your correction, I should have written _on śpi._


----------



## Ben Jamin

Lorenc said:


> przestanąć -> on przest*an*ie (vowel+n) -> przesta*ń*!


*przestanąć: This infitive is only a theoretical possibility, it is never used.


----------



## Lorenc

Ben Jamin said:


> *przestanąć: This infitive is only a theoretical possibility, it is never used.



You are right, my mistake. The correct infinitive is *przestać* [_przestanę, przestaniesz; przestań!_ to stop/quit (doing something)]. I mixed it up with *przystanąć* [_przystanę, przystaniesz; przystań!_ to stop (of a bus, etc.)]. Similar conjugation, similar meaning (kind of), different infinitive


----------



## Ben Jamin

Lorenc said:


> You are right, my mistake. The correct infinitive is *przestać* [_przestanę, przestaniesz; przestań!_ to stop/quit (doing something)]. I mixed it up with *przystanąć* [_przystanę, przystaniesz; przystań!_ to stop (of a bus, etc.)]. Similar conjugation, similar meaning (kind of), different infinitive



Yes, this is the jungle of Polish verbs.


----------



## yusitta

Thank you all very much !!!


----------

